# Problem Inserting Links and Pics



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

I can't seem to insert pictures and links the way I used to since the board upgrade. The window appears to enter the web address, but when I click enter, it doesn't show up in the body of the post. So I'm unable to post a pic to be viewed within the post or use a keyword as a link to a web address.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

I just get the funny bubbling sound whenever I hit the insert image button. I haven't made any recent adjustments to my browser settings either.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

I was able to insert an image just now as usual, no problem. So this is not a universal issue.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Grumps said:


> I can't seem to insert pictures and links the way I used to since the board upgrade. The window appears to enter the web address, but when I click enter, it doesn't show up in the body of the post. So I'm unable to post a pic to be viewed within the post or use a keyword as a link to a web address.












Seems to have worked for me Grumps....??? :?


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

It could be another AOL issue...


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Grumps said:


> It could be another AOL issue...


Pop ups and cookies need to be enabled for SOTW too.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

saxmanglen said:


> Pop ups and cookies need to be enabled for SOTW too.












I had enabled them... but just now opened SOTW up in a new browser window outside of AOL and that seems to work. So I guess it is just another AOL issue with the board.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I've got AOL too. I don't even use their software anymore. I just open my mail up in my browser. Too many issues like you've described browsing within their software.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Grumps said:


> It could be another AOL issue...


Uh huh, well that would explain why we're both having issues. This recent upgrade I've downloaded from them has been nothing but problematic.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Just open an internet explorer window outside of AOL, and that'll do the trick.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Not directly related to Grumps'es problem, but hundreds of AOL users will be left out monthly of this Forum, because AOL.com does not delivery the required activation codes to them.

Yes, I can insert images:


----------

